# biken bei bamberg am sonntag 14.5.



## ttbitg (10. Mai 2006)

hi *,

wer hat lust auf ne runde mountainbiken am kommenden sonntag (14.5.)?
ich denke an eine ca. 40 km runde.
zb zur friesener warte oder an die giechburg.

ciao
 martin


----------



## E36/8 (10. Mai 2006)

Servus,

guck mal hier.
Man kann sich sogar aussuchen wie viele der 38km Runden man drehen will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ttbitg (10. Mai 2006)

hi,
wusste ich gar nicht, dass am wochenende ein rennen läuft.
die strecke werde ich mir merken.
aber beim rennen fahr ich sicherlich nicht mit.
habe im winter ne kreuzband-op gehabt und bin noch nciht wieder 100% fit.
für rennbelastungen ist mein knie glaube ich noch nciht freigegeben.

ciao


----------



## Ben1000 (10. Mai 2006)

Mh, würde gerne mitfahren. Aber ich glaube, dass mir 40 km mit fortgeschrittenen Bikern noch zu viel sind. Ich bin zwar am Trainieren wie ein blöder (seit zwei Wochen  ), aber nach 25 km bin ich je nach Steigungen schon ganz schön am Ende. Ausserdem warte ich noch auf mein Bike. Mit dem jetzigen ist es mir peinlich anzutreten...  

Ende Juli hab ich mein neues Bike und bis dahin bin ich mir sicher, schaffe ich die 40 km in einem angemessenen Tempo. Dann fährst du hoffentlich nochmal, da würde ich mich gerne anschließen.

Ach vielleicht kann man mal ne Trainingsrunde fahren, dann habe ich mal einen Vergleich, wo ich in etwa noch hin muss.


----------



## ttbitg (10. Mai 2006)

hi ben,

wenn es nach mir geht dann kann die runde schon etwas gemütlicher werden.
wie bereits weiter oben geschrieben, bin ich noch nicht 100% fit.
aber 40 km werden es auf jedenfall.
ich schätze mal das wir mit pausen max. 3 stunden unterwegs sind.
auf der strecken zur giechburg und zur friesener warte muss man auch ein paar höhenmeter vernichten.

wenn du dein neues rad erst ende juli bekommst, dann verpasst du ja die halbe saison. nicht so gut. 

eine trainingsrunde können wir sicherlich mal machen.
dann eher unter der woche.
ich werde hier im forum häufiger nach mitfahrern suchen.
wenn du mich direkt erreichen willst:
martin.schissler bei gmx.de


----------



## Ben1000 (10. Mai 2006)

Tja, mit dem halbe Saison verpassen hast du durchaus recht. Aber wir Heiraten erst ende Juni. Hört sich zwar etwas dämlich an aber erst da gibts Kohle  . Wir kaufen uns beide Bikes, sozusagen als vorgezogene Hochzeitsreise, da wir zum länger wegfahren keine Zeit haben. 

Also wenn du mich mitnimmst fahr ich am Sontag schon mit. Ich bin da sehr flexibel. Wenn ich nicht mehr kann, fahr ich halt auf eigene Faust wieder zurück. Kein Problem. Ich wollte sowieso mal zur Gichburg fahren. Das das gleich 40 km sind hätte ich gar nicht gedacht. Auf der Karte schaut alles immer so nah aus  . Einzige Einschränkung: Extremes Gelände, zumindest Bergab kann ich aus Materialgründen nicht fahren. Alles was normales CC ist dürfte gehen.

Sag einfach Bescheid, ob du Lust hast. Bin dir aber nicht böse, wenn du sagst du verzichtest lieber!

Ach so, vielleicht zur Orientierung: Die Strecke Marienbrücke - Altenburg - Michelsberger Wald (mit ein paar mal auf und ab) - und irgendwann mal über Gaustadt zurück, 24km fahre ich in etwas mehr als 1,5 Stunden. Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit etwa 16,5 km/h.
Ist nicht die Welt, aber dann weißt du wenigstens auf was du dich einlassen würdest.


----------



## Frankenbiker (11. Mai 2006)

Hey,

ich wäre am Sonntag dabei. Drei Stunden insgesamt sind genau richtig. Wann und wo soll es losgehen? Giechburg wäre mir lieber.

Bis denn!
M.


----------



## Tom:-) (11. Mai 2006)

Frankenbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> ich wäre am Sonntag dabei. Drei Stunden insgesamt sind genau richtig. Wann und wo soll es losgehen? Giechburg wäre mir lieber.
> 
> ...


 
 
was geht'n jetzt ab? wenn schon biken am sonntag, dann doch in hollfeld!


----------



## ttbitg (11. Mai 2006)

hi,

ich würde sagen wir treffen uns um 10:00 uhr.

treffpunkt: 
park + ride platz am berliner ring.
wie kommt man dort hin:
1. autobahnabfahrt bamberg nehmen (vorher geht es über das autobahnkreuz bamberg)
2. links richtung bamberg abbiegen / nicht richtung kemmern / nicht richtung breitengüßbach / nicht richtung hallstadt
3. jetzt ist man auf dem berliner ring. nach ca. 1 km kommt links ein parkhaus und ein parkplatz (ecke berliner ring / zeppelin str)

für andere vorschläge bin ich natürlich offen.

laut wettervorhersage sieht es zur zeit allerdings etwas schlecht aus.
falls wir das ganze kurzfristig absagen müssen, können wir das ja über das forum hier machen. also vor der abfahrt noch einmal ins itnernet schauen.

@ben
wenn du willst, kannst du natürlich mitfahren.
falls es dann in bezug auf die geschwindigkeit nicht klappt, kannst du dich ja ausklinken und alleine weiterradeln.
ich denke allerdings, dass es sogar eher ein wenig mehr als 40 km sein dürfte.
zu deiner einschränkung xtremes gelände.
wenn wir zur giechburg fahren, dann geht das größtenteils über feste, unspektakuläre wege. je nach wegwahl sogar mit relativ viel asphalt. an der giechburg werden wir aber ca. 3 trails fahren, die schon ruppiger sind. felsig. wurzelig. steil. nichts wofür man eine downhill-maschine bräuchte aber eben schon etwas xtremer.

ich bin selber gespannt, wie ich die tour nach meiner op und mit meiner noch etwas mangelhaften fitness packe.


----------



## Frankenbiker (11. Mai 2006)

Alles roger. Ich werde da sein, wenn das Wetter passt. Wohin wir fahren, können wir ja noch vor Ort entscheiden. Falls es weiter so trocken bleibt, bin ich natürlich eher für eine traillastiges Fährtchen.

Bis denn
M.


----------



## Ben1000 (11. Mai 2006)

Alles klar. Ich probiers mal. Irgendwann muss man ja mal mit "größeren" Touren beginnen. Ich seh dann schon ob ich hinterher komme. Ich bevorzuge auch Trails und Gelände. Abfahrten sind auch soweit kein Problem. Ich kann die halt nicht so schnell fahren! Ist mir zu unsicher. Aber das dürfte ja kein Problem sein.

Ich bin auf jeden fall am Sonntag mal mit dabei. Bin gespannt wie ich mich schlage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (11. Mai 2006)

@ Tom

Nee, für's Rennen bin ich zu unfit, zumindest wenn es 40 Lappen kostet.
Bis denn
M.


----------



## Ben1000 (11. Mai 2006)

Na dann hab ich ja vielleicht doch ne Chance hinterherzukommen


----------



## Tom:-) (12. Mai 2006)

Ben1000 schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann hab ich ja vielleicht doch ne Chance hinterherzukommen


 
  

@micha: wetter wird sowieso scheisze und die 40 öre sind ein gewichtiger grund. vielleicht kreuze ich mit dem rieni bei euch auf ... oder wir fahren gleich zum meister. ma kuckn.


----------



## Ben1000 (13. Mai 2006)

Habe gerade mal die Wettervorhersage geguckt. Es soll morgends relativ frisch werden und vor allem Vormittags regnen. Wie wärs denn, wenn wir die Tour auf den Mittag verlegen, so 12:00 oder 13:00 Uhr. Dann wären, wenn wir Glück haben, die Schauer schon vorbei und es wäre etwas wärmer. Wenn es so regnet wie heute morgen fahre ich nicht mit. Ich habe leider noch keine gute Regenausrüstung!


----------



## blacksurf (13. Mai 2006)

wie ist die Bodenbeschaffenheit bei Euch momentan, nach dem Regen, sehr schlammig oder noch trocken?
Ich Frag nur wegen des Marathons Morgen und der Reifenwahl


----------



## Frankenbiker (14. Mai 2006)

bei mir klappt's leider doch nicht! :-(

Hoffentlich ein anderes Mal!

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ttbitg (14. Mai 2006)

hi,

wetter sieht miserabel aus.
regen. kalt. vollständig bedeckt.
die tour macht heute keinen sinn.

schade.
hatte schon ne wirklich sehrsehr nette runde mit den trail highlights in der ecke giechburg zuasmmengebastelt.
dann machen wir das eben ein anderes mal.

@ben
vielleicht wird es heute mittag besser.
wenn ich mir denm himmel anschaue, glaube ich das nciht wirklich.
ich bin da eher für verschieben auf einen anderen tag.
dann sind die trails evtl auch trockener und nicht nur schlamm.

@blacksurf
ich war vorgestern unterwegs.
da war es schon überraschend trocken.
aber seit gestern hat es ja fast ununterbrochen gerecgnet.
und teilweise ziemlich heftig.
ich denke die wegen werden deswegen mittlerweile wieder sehr viel schlechter aussehen.


----------



## Ben1000 (14. Mai 2006)

Habe auch gerade aus dem Fenster geschaut!  Und dabei habe ich gestern des Nachts extra noch mein Rad fertig gemacht...

@ttbitg
Laut dem hier , http://www.donnerwetter.de/region/region.hts?plz=96050 soll es ab heute Mittag besser werden?!  Aber wenn du Lust hast, schau doch ab und zu aus dem Fenster. Wenn sich ein Sonnenstrählchen hervorwagt, können wir meinetwegen schon noch eine Runde wagen. Ich schreib dann wenns soweit ist mal ins Forum.


----------



## Ben1000 (14. Mai 2006)

Also, hier im Herzen von Bamberg kommen die ersten Sonnenstrahlen raus und es hat inzwischen warme 18 C. Ich fahre so um 14:00 Uhr ne Runde. Wer Lust hat sich mir anzuschließen ist gerne willkommen. Ich schaue so um 13:30 Uhr nochmal ins Forum, ob sich jemand gemeldet hat.


----------



## Ksyrium (14. Mai 2006)

hoi,
also wenn kommendes wochenende des wetter wieder passt, hätte ich nix dagegen mich in eure gruppe mit einzureihen, hab zwar noch nicht übermäßig viel km aber sollte gehn. Vielleicht würde auch noch ein kumpel mitfahren. Ich wäre auch mit Friesner warte einverstanden weil michelsberger wald kenn ich schon ziemlich auswendig und so die gegend um kreuzberg so teilweise. Besteht deine runde dann eher aus so normalen feld und waldwegen oder sind auch ein paar etwas anspruchsvollere trails dabei?

gruß

David


----------



## Ben1000 (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo David,
Ich weiß nicht so genau, wenn du jetzt gemeint hast, ttbitg oder mich? Egal. Nächstes Wochenende geht bei mir bisher schon. Aber immer erst ab Nachmittag. Am Samstag ab 14:00 Uhr, am Sonntag ab 15:00 Uhr. Muss leider arbeiten.

Wegen Friesener Warte frag mal ttbitg, der kennt sich da besser aus. Ich selbst kenne bisher nur den Michelsberger Wald. Etwas Abwechslung wäre mir recht. Anspruchsvolle Trail: Bitte denkt daran, dass ich mich mit einem 18 kg Baumarkt Fully den Berg hochkämpfe  . Lacht nicht, ist halt so. Ich mache auch alles mit, bin dann halt nur langsamer...

Wie wär es mit *Samstag 14:30 Uhr*? Treffpunkt: *Schönleinsplatz vorm Luitpold-Reiter*? Wohin?: Da kümmert am besten ihr euch drum.  

Wie schauts aus?


----------



## ttbitg (15. Mai 2006)

@ben

ich war dann doch noch am späteren nachmittag unterwegs.
da wurde das wetter dann ja schon ziemlihc stabil gut.
bin nach tiefenellern und über den geisberg zurück.
war ne nette runde.
hab mir aber ne erkältung eingefangen.
sobald dei wolken vor der sonne waren, wurde es doch schon ganz schön kalt.

wenn du übrigens die von dir genannte runde tatsächlich mit nem 16er schnitt fährst, dann bist du nicht wirklich unfit. da sind immerhin die zwei nennenswerten anstiegen im bamberger stadtgebiete mit dabei. bin mir nicht mal sicher, ob ich das zur zeit mit 16h/km durchschnitt packe.

@Ksyrium
die tour zur friesener warte hat relativ wenig trails.
hin- und rückfahrt geht üebr forstwege im hauptsmoorwald.
da gibt es grundsätzlich genügend trails.
aber ich kenne mich da zu wenig aus.
auf der friesener warte sieht es besser aus.
da kenne ich schon einmal zwei trails, auf denen man gut von der warte abfahren kann. der eine ist sogar ziemlihc lang. da gibt es aber nch mehr.

die giechburgtour, die ich für das wochenende zusammengebastelt hatte, gibt da mehr her. auch in den hassbergen, zb rennweg, ist da mehr los.
bei den touren, die ich heir in der gegend fahre ist aber immer ein relativ großer anteil straße, radweg, waldweg dabei.
mir ist das so eigentlich ganz recht.
dann kann man auch ordentlich viel km machen und die beine sind noch nciht platt wenn die trails kommen.

samstag bin ich voraussichtlich mit dabie.


----------



## ttbitg (19. Mai 2006)

ich falle aus für samstag.
hab meine erkältung noch nicht ganz auskuriert.


----------



## Ben1000 (19. Mai 2006)

Ich leider ebenfalls. Muss leider Arbeiten/Studieren.


----------



## mtb*cHiCa (19. Mai 2006)

Ciao Jungs....  

Ich bin wieder voll on top und die letzten Tage alleine auf meinem Bike durch´s schöne Bamberg getigert... also wann kommt jetzt mal ne Runde zusammen? Wenn es nicht nur Berg rauf sondern schön gemütlich bissl Hoppel-Wege und ne gute Strecke ist bin ich dabei, mein Daumen ist nämlich noch nicht wieder 100% einsatzfähig!   Aber was soll´s...   ... die Chica und ihre Lady wollen raus...


----------



## mtb*cHiCa (19. Mai 2006)

...vorausgesetzt ihr vertragt ein Mädel in eurer Runde???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsucker (19. Mai 2006)

warum sind die würzburger für sowas zu verschnarcht?? kann mir das jmd erklären? ich würde ja sowas gerne mal mitfahren aber wie soll ich nach bamberg kommen?


----------



## ttbitg (20. Mai 2006)

@chica
ich glaube nicht, dass wir was gegen mädels haben  
dieses wochenende wird's wohl nix.
aber kommende woche oder spätestens am wochenende wird wohl was zusammen gehen.
einfach regelmäßig ins forum gucken.

hätte lust mal wieder richtung hassberge/rennweg zu fahren.
echt nette singletrails.
aber da dürfte es zur zeit noch zu schlammig sein.
dauert immer ewig bis der rennweg trocken ist.


----------



## Ben1000 (20. Mai 2006)

Biker-2005 schrieb:
			
		

> warum sind die würzburger für sowas zu verschnarcht?? kann mir das jmd erklären? ich würde ja sowas gerne mal mitfahren aber wie soll ich nach bamberg kommen?



Wie wär es denn mit dem Zug?! Ich hab mal irgendwas gelesen, dass in bestimmten fränkischen Gebieten (entlang des Mains, oder so) das Rad sogar kostenlos mitgenommen werden kann. Frag doch mal bei der Bahn...
Aber zur beruihgung: Bis jetzt hat es ja in Bamberg ja auch nocht nicht wirklich geklappt.

@ Chica
Wüsste nicht was gegen Mädels einzuwenden wäre!  

Nächstes WE geht es bei mir nicht. Wie schauts denn am Donnerstag aus? Oder seid ihr da alle in der Kirche?  
Wie ist es denn bei euch unter der Woche? Sind doch einige Studenten, oder?


----------



## Ben1000 (20. Mai 2006)

Achso, ich fahre am Dienstag mal wieder eine Trainingsrunde. Wer Lust hat schreibt am besten. Ich denke ich fahre so um 15 Uhr, vorausgesetzt das Wetter passt.


----------



## ttbitg (21. Mai 2006)

@biker-2005
kennst du diesen thread schon:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=96297&page=58


----------

